# A very sad day for family.



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

As some of you know, my brother was diagoned with cancer at the beginning of this year. I just wanted to let you know that he passed away this morning after a valiant struggle with this horrible disease. He was 56 years old. He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 15 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862839


> As some of you know, my brother was diagoned with cancer at the beginning of this year. I just wanted to let you know that he passed away this morning after a valiant struggle with this horrible disease. He was 56 years old. He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed.[/B]


Oh my gosh, I am so very, very sorry for your devasting loss  

*I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze
and starts for the blue ocean.

She is an object of beauty and strength,
and I stand and watch until at last she hangs
like a speck of white cloud
just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each o...ther.
Then someone at my side says,
" There she goes! "

Gone where?

Gone from my sight . . . that is all.

She is just as large in mast and hull and spar
as she was when she left my side
and just as able to bear her load of living freight
to the place of destination.

Her diminished size is in me, not in her.

And just at the moment
when someone at my side says,
" There she goes! "
there are other eyes watching her coming . . .
and other voices ready to take up the glad shout . . .

" Here she comes! "

~Henry Van *****


I hope your many memories of your times together will wrap themselves around your heart like a comforting hug...until the day you meet again... 

(((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this tragic news about your brother.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy and condolences goes out to you and your family.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. My condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Reva -- although you knew it was coming, one is never quite prepared. I'm so sorry for your loss. What a horrible disease this is.

Prayers for you and your family as words are never enough comfort. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about your brother, may he now rest in peace. rayer: I will say prayers for you and your family.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Reva, I am so very, very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your brother....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My sincere condolences. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry about your brother. Many prayers for you and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry - may you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Reva, I am so sorry for the loss of your brother


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :heart:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please know that I am so sorry for the loss of your dear brother. God Bless! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reva, this is so sad....and scary!!! Your brother and I are the same age!!!!! I wish you peace and comfort.... :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Reva, I am so sorry, what a terrible time of year for this to happen. I will be praying for you and your family


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh reva, i'm sooo sorry!!! *hugs you*


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your brother. My prayers are with you & your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So, sorry for the loss of your brother. 56 is so young. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry for the loss of ur brother...u and ur family will be in our thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so very sorry to see this news of your brother! My heart goes out to you and the rest of the family. Know you all are in my thoughts and prayers!! 
I lost 2 sisters to cancer 2 years ago... it is a 'mean' beast of a disease!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Reva,
sorry for your loss, cherish the memories,
you will be in my thoughts and prayers

Jeryl (& Kruze)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: WE are all so sad for you rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please accept my condolences, Reva. I wish you peace.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother. No one can ever really be prepared for this, especially at that young age. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :grouphug: and I hope you can honor and celebrate his life and how much he meant to you.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your brother, Reva. I hope your memories of him turn your grief to smiles.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We're So sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. :grouphug: I pray you find peace, comfort, and strength to help you endure the sadness of losing your beloved brother. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Reva, I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 

Linda


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Reva,

I am so sorry for the loss of your brother. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Cathy


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Reva, our thoughts and prayers are with you. We are so, so sorry.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers to you and your family...I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Condolences to you and your family at the passing of your brother.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am so sorry, I know you will miss him.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so sorry. We recently lost a cousin to this horrible disease. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers with the loss of your brother :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your Loss. It is never easy to see a loved one pass especially from cancer.... 
I hope time will heal all and that your brother is now at peace.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Reva, I am so sorry for the loss of your dear brother. I lost my brother to a stroke 9 years ago to a stroke.He was 57. I know how hard it is.Shalom.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
:grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your brother :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. .. :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh Reva, I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I have lost my father and uncle during the holidays....I know how hard it is especially this time of year. My heart breaks for you. Please accept my deepest condolences. :grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 15 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862839


> As some of you know, my brother was diagoned with cancer at the beginning of this year. I just wanted to let you know that he passed away this morning after a valiant struggle with this horrible disease. He was 56 years old. He was greatly loved and will be sorely missed.[/B]



Oh I am so sorry Reva. My condolences and prayers are with you and your family. Cancer is a very hard disease, my SIL passed in 2/09 after being diagnosed with small cell cancer. She put up a long hard fight. God bless you. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss,lost my brother-in-law a year ago today after a 2 year fight w/ melanoma. Hard to loose loved ones any time but the holidays are always the hardest.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Reva, I am just now seeing your post and wanted to extend my heartfelt condolences to you and your family. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss, Reva. :bysmilie: 

Please accept my deepest condolences. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Reva, I am so very sorry for your loss of your dear brother, even though you knew he was so ill it still isn't easy to see a loved one go. :grouphug: 
I lost my brother to cancer when he was 51.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just want to thank all of you for thinking of me during this sad time in my life. I really appreciate all of your posts and PM's. It is very comforting to know you all care. What a wonderful group of people are on SM. My brother left this world way too early, but thankfully he is no longer in pain.

Again, thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Reva,

My deepest sympathy to you and your entire family. I 'm sure your brother fought a valiant fight. Cancer is such aan awful disease. May the memories that you shared sooth your hurting heart. I am so sorry.

Cat


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Reva-I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you through this difficult time!!!

Gena, Peter, Kosmo & Ella


----------



## Lesley (Dec 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

